# 9.7 pounds at 8 weeks old?



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, after researching GSD puppy sizes I realized ruby is only half the weight of the average GSD her age. As I said in another post the rescuer said she is half black lab (even though I thought I had 
concluded she is definitely chow or Akita as well) I was wondering if it is normal for her to be this size just because I figured that this type of mixed breed wouldn't result in a smaller dog? Any thoughts? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Rachell2313 said:


> Anyone...?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My dog is around 11, but i think that its not significative as every dog grows at his own pace.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't know what she should weigh since its a mix. However, even if underweight, I wouldn't worry too much. A good, healthy home will fix that  

I rescued my boy at 7 weeks and at 8 weeks, he was only 10lbs as well. He's 17 weeks right now and 52lbs....he caught up just fine


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Our pup was 8 weeks last week and at 12 pounds =) vet said he is healthy weight.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We got our puppy when he was 8 weeks and he was 7lbs 2oz. The vet said he was to skinny and to feed him 4 to 5 times a day. He is now 4 months old and weighs 40 pounds. He eats 3 times a day now.


----------



## BONILLAK (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine at 7 wks and 3 days was 17.1lbs and not fat at all. The sizes seem to vary. If healthy, not too skinny don't worry


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl at 8 weeks was only weighed 7 pds...my boy at 8 wks was 18 pds.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Last two puppies I've started raising were both under 10lbs at 8 weeks. One is now a normal sized male, on the lean side around 75lbs so could be more like 80. The other is still a young puppy but has a lot of bone and a broad head so he should fill out to be a normal sized male with good substance.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

a little light but nothing to worry about. She looks good


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

We found out the rescue group may have lied about her age just to get rid of her and she was only about 7 weeks when we got her. She is now a little less than five months and is about 35 pounds so we think that whatever she is mixed with may be on the smaller side. She isn't as lanky as a purebred shepherd she's very muscular and compact, not very tall but beefy so well see how she ends up  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Try not to worry about weight. Focus on condition/appearance. Following weight will drive you crazy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My purebred female was only 12 pounds at 10 weeks and is only about 27/28 pounds at almost 5 months. It just depends on the dog.


----------



## Jeff GSD (Dec 2, 2020)

Rachell2313 said:


> Hi, after researching GSD puppy sizes I realized ruby is only half the weight of the average GSD her age. As I said in another post the rescuer said she is half black lab (even though I thought I had
> concluded she is definitely chow or Akita as well) I was wondering if it is normal for her to be this size just because I figured that this type of mixed breed wouldn't result in a smaller dog? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd say they are variables to consider, if I have a litter size between 5-6 the puppies they are always between 12.5 to 16 pounds at 8-weeks and if I have a litter size of 8 - 12 puppies at 8-weeks they are always in the 9 3/4 to 12 pound range, females lower end and males on the higher end. But, depending on the female they all are at the appropriate weights and anticipated sizes by the time they are grown ranging anywhere from 70 - 100 lbs. again females at lower end and males at the higher end.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread Jeff  I think the OP got the dog she got by now


----------

